# Resenator delete?



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

as far as I know of the exhaust system, and I have serviced mine A LOT, there are no resonators on the Diesel exhaust system. If you can describe the appearance and location of the component you are considering, I might recall a resonator that I forgot, or others might be able to offer additional comment. 

If you are thinking of the component of the exhaust about mid-way back, underneath the vehicle, that is not a resonator, but rather the SCR--an exhaust treatment component where the DEF reacts with the exhaust gasses to reduce NOX emissions. One of the first Diesel owners 4 years ago actually made the first cut to delete this and saw what was inside and realized their mistake. Not only would it trigger a CEL, it would probably also trigger the DEF light and put you into limp mode, initiating the feared "count down to death."


----------



## Lumpy Mailbox (Nov 27, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> as far as I know of the exhaust system, and I have serviced mine A LOT, there are no resonators on the Diesel exhaust system. If you can describe the appearance and location of the component you are considering, I might recall a resonator that I forgot, or others might be able to offer additional comment.
> 
> If you are thinking of the component of the exhaust about mid-way back, underneath the vehicle, that is not a resonator, but rather the SCR--an exhaust treatment component where the DEF reacts with the exhaust gasses to reduce NOX emissions. One of the first Diesel owners 4 years ago actually made the first cut to delete this and saw what was inside and realized their mistake. Not only would it trigger a CEL, it would probably also trigger the DEF light and put you into limp mode, initiating the feared "count down to death."


So their is pretty much nothing that can be done to it then?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

As far as I know, on the exhaust side, a delete is the only thing you can do, since everything on the exhaust has a function and is electronically monitored for function. 

There is a snorkel and resonator you can delete on the intake side, which would change the sound of your vehicle. 

Also, if you take off the aero panels under the front of the vehicle and the insulating cover on top of the engine, your car will sound a lot more "Diesel-y". I had those two items off of mine to replace the transmission lines one day, and my wife took the car to the store. From the driveway, I could hear a big difference in the sound when those components weren't insulating the engine bay.


----------



## Lumpy Mailbox (Nov 27, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> As far as I know, on the exhaust side, a delete is the only thing you can do, since everything on the exhaust has a function and is electronically monitored for function.
> 
> There is a snorkel and resonator you can delete on the intake side, which would change the sound of your vehicle.
> 
> Also, if you take off the aero panels under the front of the vehicle and the insulating cover on top of the engine, your car will sound a lot more "Diesel-y". I had those two items off of mine to replace the transmission lines one day, and my wife took the car to the store. From the driveway, I could hear a big difference in the sound when those components weren't insulating the engine bay.


I have the full k&n kit. Where is the other insulation. Can you post pics. Thank you


----------

